# 2008 Ruby Elite Compact 48 Paid Spam



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Selling my wife's Specialized Ruby Elite Compact size 48. 

$1200

Check the ad. 

Would really like to sell it local to avoid dealing with shipping. Pass the word. Thanks

2008 Specialized Ruby Comp Compact 48cm - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------

